# What do you think about "well-being"?



## CambridgeJudge

Hi! I’m part of a team of MBAs from the University of Cambridge Judge Business School conducting research on wellness & well-being. 

We’re working specifically in Dubai and want to know how people relax and rejuvenate, and what they think of wellness centers in general. How much do you think about living a “healthy” life? How do you de-stress?

Please fill out our short, anonymous survey to help us build our insights. Thank you! 

goo.gl/forms/2K0pBa2pcaVq9Io52


----------

